# Need Help With Table Leg Corner Bracket



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

Do I really need to use a corner bracket in each corner of the sofa table I am building? It really won’t get much weight at all, but I am wondering if this is something that all of you use when you build a table.

I purchased the metal kerf mounted corner bracket here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=782

This is my first table. From what I can tell it’s going to be a real pain trying to cut an 1/8 inch vertical kerf in the aprons to mount these things. If I was to do that, should I make the kerf a through cut (meaning all the way through the top edge of the apron through the bottom edge of the apron? I am using 3/4 inch stock and the kerf needs to be 5/16 deep. Since it's on the inside of the apron it won’t really show along the bottom edge but I’d rather not come through that bottom edge.

I thought about routing it on a table or with a plunge router but with the tennon in the way that is going to be dicey at best.

So any suggestions? Can I get away with not using a corner bracket or brace? Are there other easier methods for doing this?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Alternatives to a metal bracket and kerfing, is to make a wood brace with 45 deg ends, which would probably be more rigid.
.








.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Alternatives to a metal bracket and kerfing, is to make a wood brace with 45 deg ends, which would probably be more rigid.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you sir...

But in your opinion I should use something, correct?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Without seeing your planned configuration, you may not need a brace. If the aprons are M&T'd to the leg, that makes for an excellent joint, if done properly. Adding a brace sure can't hurt.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Without seeing your planned configuration, you may not need a brace. If the aprons are M&T'd to the leg, that makes for an excellent joint, if done properly. Adding a brace sure can't hurt.


Hello again....

yes i am using all M&T for upper and lower aprons


----------



## gharvey (Jan 5, 2009)

I've built a few tables and have never used a corner bracket. If the m&t is tight and the table is not heavy or large, such as a dining table, then it is personal preference as to brackets. I've also used pocket screws for aprons and never had a problem. How do you plan on anchoring the top?


Gharvey


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Cabinetman in that even if you are M and T, the braces couldn't hurt. There are times when a table takes on more stress than it really should. (a sideways nudge or company inadvertantly sitting on your table because that's what they do at home :furious:) An extra support wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.
Ken


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

gharvey said:


> I've built a few tables and have never used a corner bracket. If the m&t is tight and the table is not heavy or large, such as a dining table, then it is personal preference as to brackets. I've also used pocket screws for aprons and never had a problem. How do you plan on anchoring the top?
> 
> 
> Gharvey


I am going to use z-brackets slipped into in a 3/32 kerf on the insides of the aprons and then screwed to the underside of the top


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I'm in agreement with Cabinetman in that even if you are M and T, the braces couldn't hurt. There are times when a table takes on more stress than it really should. (a sideways nudge or company inadvertantly sitting on your table because that's what they do at home :furious:) An extra support wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.
> Ken


thank you for your suggestions as well......

can i ask what type of bracket you use and how you fasten it for maximum support?....Metal kerf style or wood?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My preference would be to have the bracket made of hardwood. 
I would rather make a bracket to form to my work than to make my work to form to someone else's bracket.
Ken


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> My preference would be to have the bracket made of hardwood.
> I would rather make a bracket to form to my work than to make my work to form to someone else's bracket.
> Ken


 
Hey Ken,

Thank you.

I know this is going to be a ridiculously basic question, but how do you actually attach them to your table aprons. I assume you use screws to fasten but do you drill countersunk holes in them perpedicular to the apron?...pocket hole screw?.....what screw length would you use for 3/4 stock for the apron and the bracket? I know it's real basic but I am just starting out and want to try to do them right from the start.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



I use corner braces of solid wood that are basically triangles that tie the aprons to the legs, and are large enough to run a screw up through into the top. They can just be glued and clamped to the both aprons


----------

